
Ask HN: Facebook hack - jeffmould
So a few hours ago I looked at my FB on my laptop. At the top of my profile was a message that my account was memorialized. Doing some digging it seems anyone can submit a request to FB to have one of their friend&#x27;s profiles memorialized. It appears that when that happens whoever is listed as the legacy contact can take control of some things on the person&#x27;s page. There is no proof required, you simply fill out a quick form with profile and date of death.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;help&#x2F;contact&#x2F;234739086860192<p>Anyone ever heard of this and is there something going on with FB? It seems like there is significant potential for abuse for this without having to prove the person is dead.
======
exolymph
Appears to be a widespread bug: [http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-
death-bug-tells-peop...](http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-death-bug-
tells-people-they-died-2016-11)

On the one hand, this is hilarious. On the other hand, I hope no one gets
confused and thinks that someone is actually deceased.

~~~
dwiechert
Also reported here - [http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/11/13602824/facebook-
just-ki...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/11/13602824/facebook-just-killed-
everyone)

~~~
exolymph
Casey Newton cracks me up.

------
ganeshkrishnan
Press F to pay respect

